# Unbelievable Day!



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Today may be one of my most memorable days on the water. We started out looking for bait and found the cigs were everywhere. Loaded the livewell and headed SW to Federal waters. Our first hole had a boat on it, so we changed course and went to explore some "unknown numbers." After a few duds we came upon a very hot mark. Fish were everywhere but nothing was hungry. Then BAM! My little nephew got hammered. He quickly realized he couldn't hold on and handed the pole to the other adult on the boat. 5 minutes later we had our first fish....a 27lb snapper. After all the hooting and hollering and high fives, we got back to business. By now a weed line had drifted to us and we spotted chicken. Hooked into several but all lost. Then it all shut down. I punched in some other numbers and we went to the next hole. This is where the action really began. We started pulling in ARS left and right when they rose to the surface and we saw just about everything imaginable. YFT, AJ, Trigger, ARS, Bull sharks, cobia...COBIA! I dropped a cig in front of him and immediately hooked up. I cannot describe the meyham of everyone running around pulling lines...we had 2 adults and 6 kids aboard....seas were flat and perfect....and as I was fighting my fish my son hooked up with another cobia. I decided to gaff mine green so we could clear some water for his fish and sure enough, my fish was not happy. Got everything under control...boat full of blood, kids screaming with excitement, Josh needed a little help. I helped hold him as he pumped his fish to the boat. Run after run this fish gave it his best, but in the end, the gaff got him, too. Mine was 28 lbs. His was 40 lbs. We gaffed him and got him into the boat and realized we had a problem. Our coolers aren't big enough. No problem, I made them fit and we fished on. Over and over we caught fish and released the small ones and let the big ones sleep in the ice. Several times we would watch our fish hook up and we'd see the massive bull sharks chase it. A few times we could have reached over the side and touched the shark. He was not happy we kept teasing him like that. COBIA again! This time Mike hooks up. After a very long battle we gaff him and now have 3 in the boat. Another 40 lb slob. By now it is time to go because we have ZERO cooler space left. I asked "who hasn't caught a fish yet?" My nephew piped up and I said let's do it. Cigar in...COBIA on. This one was the biggest of them all. After a short fight we decided to green gaff him to get him home and everything worked great...until the gaff broke. UGH! Heartbroken but we're ok because we know he'll either be OK or shark bait. We tightened everything down and ran back to the pass. Truly a fantastic day. The best part was having the kids out there. For my friend's daughter it was her first time ever in the gulf. She is more than hooked.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

That's an awesome day for sure!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

NICE!!!! That's what it's all about...

By the way, what were those numbers? ;-)


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

nomosurf said:


> nice!!!! That's what it's all about... By the way, what were those numbers? ;-)


 867.5409.....


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

spooney it's 309. Sounds like an outstanding day! Congrats.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great job guys. I'll bet everyone's face hurts from smiling so much for so long! Nice report and great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lastcast said:


> spooney it's 309. Sounds like an outstanding day! Congrats.



Dang it, beat me to it!!! Jeff is older then me and should have remembered that!!!

Way to go Jeff!!! Looks like a blast!:thumbsup: I was going off shore this afternoon but Logan invited a couple friends and they won't get outta college to late so we'll just hit 3MB again tonight!


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

my goodness that sure looks like the big one. shame about your gaff, but i love the way you explained it.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice report I really Wanna catch some ARS.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

It all about the kids. 
Glad you had a successful day also. Those kids will rember this day for a very long time.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

nice hurtin' on those great eats you caught 
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Jenny Jenny what numbers can I turn to ????????? WTG spoon !!!!!!!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow. What a great day! How far from shore where you? Just curious.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

The best problem you can have offshore is no more room in the fishbox. Congratulations on a great day. Enjoyed your report.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Awesome day fer sure !


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

lastcast said:


> spooney it's 309. Sounds like an outstanding day! Congrats.


 no wonder nobody ever answered my call! We were 20 miles out.


----------



## surf4jc (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome report. You guys will be eating good for awhile.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome day but damn surprised to see yellow fin tuna (assuming thats what you mean by yft) that far out! I would screwed the cobia and snapper and started tuna fishing!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Awesome day...and nothing like having the kids aboard!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Awesome day but damn surprised to see yellow fin tuna (assuming thats what you mean by yft) that far out! I would screwed the cobia and snapper and started tuna fishing!


It may have been something else, but sure looked like it to us. He came right up to our bait several times but would not commit.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Beautiful post, tks.....:thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Making memories right there, nicely done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

All I can say is DANG!!!!

That is a trip to remember.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I would have liked to seen the look on Josh's face when he hooked up. 
When he grows up, his wife better like fishing cause you have ruined him for sure.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

awesome report! sounds like the whole crew had an amazing time.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

WTG..nice report.
Whyme


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

You killed it! Way to introduce someone to fishing. Thanks for the report.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Memorable for sure!


----------



## WhiteRhino (Oct 26, 2012)

Great day on the water made even better by the presence family! I've never seen a red snapper that big on my boat. Just curious how long he was?


----------

